# Consensus on Natures Miracle products?



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

From what I've heard, they're pretty much the only thing worth a darn for cleaning up after pet accidents. Is that true? How does it do on stains that other cleaning products won't remove?


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I use it to clean our ferrets litter box, if that helps! Haha. We also use it as a stain remover on the carpet, though we have yet to use it on accident stains, as we dont have our puppy yet. For the litter box, it totally elliminates the pneumonia odor from the urine. I assume it would work the same on cleaning up dog related accidents!


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2010)

I think you meant ammonia, since pneumonia is a respiratory infection 

I can vouch for it working really well for pet stains (removing the smell AND stain), but we've never tried it on any other kinds of stains. I don't know how effective it would be since its an enzymatic cleaner as opposed to a real deep stain remover if you're thinking of using it on things like bbq sauce or spilled juice or whatever else sort of stains you might have. But who knows, hopefully someone more sciency can help you out.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Jax said:


> I think you meant ammonia, since pneumonia is a respiratory infection
> 
> 
> Haha thanks, my bad. I knew what I was talking about I swear. Thank you for making me feel like a fool


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2010)

I didn't mean it in a mean way lol - everyone has those days


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I love this stuff! It works awesome on pet stains (even old ones) and I've had it do wonders on some other "organic" stains too (like food, etc.). On anything other than pet stains, it's worth a shot, although it may not always work. It certainly won't do any harm, so I say, go for it!


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's my official review after trying it tonight. 




The stuff is beyond amazing. It took a urine stain out of my carpet that stain remover and a carpet cleaning machine wouldn't get out. And it got it out without even scrubbing it. I can still slightly smell it, but in the products defense, it was a rather large stain and I've only applied it once. I'm sure after a repeat application it will completely remove it.


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

Where do you get it, might I ask? Would walmart have it? Or should I go to a natrual foods and products store?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

kghbandgeek said:


> Where do you get it, might I ask? Would walmart have it? Or should I go to a natrual foods and products store?


Any Pet store should have it. I'm not sure if I've ever seen it in a normal store like Walmart or Target. I know Petco and Petsmarts carry it along with a lot of the locally owned pet supply places.


I like it for pet stains, but I haven't tried it on anything else. Dollar for Dollar IMO it is WAY to expensive to just throw on any stain. They are much cheaper things that work great for stains that I'd rather use instead.


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks. I'm gonna try some.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I dunno, it didn't work at ALL for the stains on my carpet. It might be because I used other cleaners on it beforehand (for the first accident). It works well for the smell, but stains... not so much. I also followed the instructions at the back down to a tee.

Baking soda worked well for the stains, though. And a LOT cheaper too!


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

kghbandgeek said:


> Where do you get it, might I ask? Would walmart have it? Or should I go to a natrual foods and products store?




I stopped at a Petco on my way home from work yesterday. It was like $10 or $11 for a bottle.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

lucidity said:


> I dunno, it didn't work at ALL for the stains on my carpet. It might be because I used other cleaners on it beforehand (for the first accident). It works well for the smell, but stains... not so much. I also followed the instructions at the back down to a tee.
> 
> Baking soda worked well for the stains, though. And a LOT cheaper too!


I also used other cleaners before hand. I actually used my carpet cleaning machine on it about 5 times, and it never helped. This stuff worked great for me.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't used it on stains, but enzymatic cleaners are well proven in that regard. It knocks down the odor of the "diaper pail from hell" with a few spritzes.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

MacGruber said:


> I also used other cleaners before hand. I actually used my carpet cleaning machine on it about 5 times, and it never helped. This stuff worked great for me.


I have no idea at all why it doesn't work on my carpet. I can take pictures of huge stains where my pup had accidents and post them here too. There's a couple of spots that I've poured Nature's Miracle over at least 3-4 times (on different days, after letting the spot dry), scrubbed with a brush etc... to no avail. Maybe I got a bad batch of NM, I don't know.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

It didn't work for me. The stain and smell were still there after letting it dry for a week. Zoey continued to use the area as a potty zone. This was in our apartment.. Zoey didn't become house broken until we moved and bought our carpet cleaner.

What DOES work for me is my Hoover carpet cleaner stair cleaning attachment and a soap mix of 10% OdoBan. I can suck up nearly all of the urine with the hand attachment so the spot is just barely damp to the touch, then I rinse it with the soap mix, suck aganin, rinse again, suck again. Stain is gone. Smell is gone. No recurring accidents.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

lucidity said:


> I have no idea at all why it doesn't work on my carpet. I can take pictures of huge stains where my pup had accidents and post them here too. There's a couple of spots that I've poured Nature's Miracle over at least 3-4 times (on different days, after letting the spot dry), scrubbed with a brush etc... to no avail. Maybe I got a bad batch of NM, I don't know.


Maybe it's just the type of carpet. I guess the consensus here is that it either works really well, or doesn't work at all.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

MacGruber said:


> Maybe it's just the type of carpet. I guess the consensus here is that it either works really well, or doesn't work at all.


Possibly. Both areas of carpeting I tried it on were VERY cheap carpet. Really rough thin crap with virtually no pad underneath. The smell maybe soaked into the floor boards or something . Thank god it was an apartment.


----------

